
A Big List of Browser-Based Emulators and Ports of Classic Games - ghosthamlet
https://archive.vg/blog/a-big-list-of-browser-based-emulators-and-ports-of-classic-games
======
ggm
N64? I have kept my cartridges for just such an occasion. I know its a folorn
hope but presumably somebody will make a card to read the roms, so I don't
have to pirate roms?

